# White Russian



## zouse1234

as promised here is some pics of my *WHITE RUSSIAN*, i have not tasted her yet, she is 5 weeks into flower, she is under  400W hps 12/12 in soil, i have the four pot hydro system for my next attempt, when will i know when to harvest


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

wow that looks GRRRRRREAT!!! you can get a microscope from radio shack to check your trichomes. this will tell you when to harvest.


----------



## zouse1234

cheers Brothers grunt, still trying to upload some more but it keep saying the file is to large any ideas


----------



## Mutt

Nice buds man. 


For harvesting, get your self a jewelers loupe. I got a 20X for three bucks at a flea market.

and Like B. Grunt said they have a microscope for 10 bucks at radio shack.


----------



## xyz101

Looks like it' s covered with snow!! mmmhh


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

zouse1234 said:
			
		

> cheers Brothers grunt, still trying to upload some more but it keep saying the file is to large any ideas


whats up zouse1234. go to the bud pic section at the top of the page there is a link to make your pics smaller. if you have any other problems trying to upload pics let me know.


----------



## skunk

youre gonna atleast have another 3 full weeks . but if you do decide to sample her just remember it will take more energy away from making more potent to rebuild itself . try to have patients my friend .


----------



## Indust

Wow she's looking like an Olympic Athelete, very crystalized and very nice. Makes me drool.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

yummy.


----------



## tallslim

radio shack also sells a microscope with 100x maginfacation, for about 10 dollars. it's the best way to see the resin glands.


----------



## tallslim

zouse1234, i don't know what type of camera you have but some newer cameras have the option to change the resolution.  choose the smallest setting which should be VGA.  VGA is 800\600, which is small enough to post.


----------



## MMilitiaR

mmmm, white russian...


----------



## Eggman

Holly ******* dog shit! You da master! You got the glow yet? (It's from the movie The Last Dragon)


----------



## Thai Stick

Sweet gro bud......


----------



## zouse1234

cheers all who replied i waited and waited and god was it worth it **** the missus had to scrape me off the ceiling wow and to think i have three jars just maturing away will keep ya all informed thanks for the help


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Is that one plant and if so, how did you get all those tops? I have "starts" going, when??? How???


----------



## zouse1234

ye one plant i use 400w HPS on 12/12 feed her once a week with coco bloom them magicgrow the next time then just clean old water that has lay for a day or two, that system works for me, my new one thats about to go into flower is three times the size of this one, shes beautiful, will post some pics later thanks again oh i never top mine and only ever prune if really really really needed which to date has been never


----------



## Slowhand

One beautiful looking plant, i just got through a White Rhino grow and it was 72 days before she was ready for the ax.I've just recently started smoking it and it kicks.You have a very large green thumb!!Can't wait to watch her mature the rest of the way!Great looking show man.


----------



## sicnarf

That is one plant? O-o How are you able to use the force in such a way...what is your bidding my master?


----------



## sicnarf

is that a mirror behind your plant?


----------



## zouse1234

Once the young plants are firmly rooted (i use the biggest containers as it saves stressing the babies when transplanting), i keep five on the go (veg state) all the time, i continuously snip away the larger leafs with the purple stalks, i do this once a week untill the plant is tall and bushy, i keep them under a 400w HPS light 18hrs a day, when ready to force flower i start to feed them coco bloom and wonder grow diluted down to half the recommended dosage, i then place one plant at a time into a small but tall closet with a 400w HPS light and x4 fluros which i stand close as possible to the plant, that way the lower area gets light which equales a bigger yeild, i continually feed them alternatavly with bloom one week, wonder grow the next and fresh day old water the next (it gets rid of the concentrated nutes that form within the soil, i turn my plants every day and give them a quick shake (stimuli) and basically that is it, it is very important to make sure that the veg area and the flowering room are kept kleen this helps minimise the pests that can attack the plants, as for drying/ manicuring well read the brothers grunt artical really good as long as you follow the instructions so be patient my friends let the babies dry out the longer the better the better the smoke so hope this has helped you my new found friends oh the mirror thats for me to see the back end of the plant it does reflect a bit of light but not that much to make a diffrence.

TOKE ON


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

damn, sweet deal!!!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

lol fooled me i thought that was a gigantic lady.....your quite the chris angel of weed....heheh


----------



## secretassassin

Hey i also have some white russian on the go at the moment. Its in its 3rd week of growth. Would love to see some more pics so i can compare when i eventually start flowering. Youve done a very good job chum. 
                                         Assassin


----------



## captainbh420

damn man, those ''ladies'' are pretty sexy my friend

keep up the good work brother.

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

